# Porcupine Hunting in Utah



## NavajoSam

I have started a long and arduous task of creating Pow Wow dance regalia for my son. It requires a tremendous amount of craftsmanship and dedication to create An authentic piece of regalia. It also takes quite a bit of materials that are hard to come by. I have decided to use this as an opportunity to teach the boy a bit about the outdoors and help him to gain a greater respect for work and craftsmanship by having him help me gather and make his outfit.

At this moment porcupine is on the list. The guard hair is used on a hair piece, known as a roach. The quills will be dyed and used in belts and wrappings. To my wife's objections, I plan on eating what's left (my father loves roast porcupine). 

The issue is that I have no idea where to find these little buggers.

If anyone knows a good place to find them, or need some removed, please let me know.

I am aware that I could buy some hair online, but that would be kind of defeating the purpose of teaching the boy respect for what goes into making an outfit.


----------



## elkmule123

PM Sent


----------



## HunterDavid

Another PM sent.


----------



## DallanC

Haven't seen one in years... then a month ago there were 3 dead along the road within a week... go figure.


-DallanC


----------



## Idratherbehunting

I've only seen one in the time I've spend hunting Utah. It may be pretty difficult to find some. Sounds like other may have more information though.


----------



## Lonetree

If you are in Northern Utah, I know where there are a couple that are coming into salt licks. Porcupines taste excellent, very greasy, lots of flavor. Once you skin the porcupine, put the whole hide in the freezer. Taking quills from the frozen hide and working with them "fresh" really helps. Did not help me enough, I was horrible at it.


----------



## NavajoSam

I think that the time of day has a lot to do with finding them. Back on the Rez, I usually see them at around dusk. Hopefully I can get a one or two this weekend.


----------



## NavajoSam

I wouldn't mind driving up North. I'd get some quality time with my son. He's very eager to get started.


----------



## Lonetree

Yep, right at dusk. I'm in Ogden, and could show you the spots most evenings. It is about a 2 hour round trip out of Ogden.


----------



## adamb

I usually see some when I am fishing at East Canyon Reservoir. A few weeks ago there were three of them in one bush!


----------



## NavajoSam

Sounds as if I will be heading up North for a weekend get away!


----------



## swbuckmaster

There are a tone of them behind cabellas in the winter. Just find a wash or draw with scrub oak and look in the oak brush up high. Now I dont know how you will get them out without getting a ticket. I also think its illegal to kill or harass them. 

Antelope island has tones of them as well


----------



## NavajoSam

They are listed non protected, No COR needed.


----------



## swbuckmaster

If i was in england I'd tell you they taste like swan


----------



## NavajoSam

See http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-019.htm#E5
Nongame mammal species - Certification of Registration not required.

At least I thought I was reading it right...


----------



## Fishrmn

You're reading it right. Here's the list of species that do NOT require a license or COR.



> R657-19-2. Definitions.
> 
> (1) Terms used in this rule are defined in Section 23-13-2.
> 
> (2) In addition:
> 
> (a) "Immediate family" means the landowner's or lessee's spouse, children, son-in-law, daughter-in- law, father, mother, father-in-law, mother-in-law, brother, sister, brother-in-law, sister-in-law, stepchildren, and grandchildren.
> 
> (b) "Nongame mammal" means:
> 
> (i) any species of bats;
> 
> (ii) any species of mice, rats, or voles of the families Heteromyidae, Cricetidae, or Zapodidae;
> 
> (iii) opossum of the family Didelphidae;
> 
> (iv) pikas of the family Ochotonidae;
> 
> (v) porcupine of the family Erethizontidae;
> 
> (vi) shrews of the family Soricidae; and
> 
> (vii) squirrels, prairie dogs, and marmots of the family Sciuridae.


⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Bow hunter mojo

Sounds like a fun way to help your son learn more about your culture and the respect of the materials used for your culture. Good Luck! I think that would be something extremely fun to learn how to do!


----------



## hoghunter011583

I see them up while Elk hunting, I think they rut about the time of the rifle elk hunt.


----------



## klbzdad

Hell, I can have one slain for you opening morning of the archery hunt if you lived near cedar city. Its a male too!


----------



## Iron Bear

Used to be porcupine all over all the time. 

So is it weather and habitat that has made them scarce? Selenium? Over hunting? Atvs? 

Hmmm what will flip a pig over and kill it by going for the soft underside?  clue: There are about 2000 of them in Utah.


----------



## klbzdad

^^^^ you forgot a zero. 20,000. There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## Lonetree

Iron Bear said:


> Used to be porcupine all over all the time.
> 
> So is it weather and habitat that has made them scarce? Selenium? Over hunting? Atvs?
> 
> Hmmm what will flip a pig over and kill it by going for the soft underside?  clue: There are about 2000 of them in Utah.


While I have not seen a definitive selenium-porcupine connection, porcupines are attracted to certain herbicides. I am still trying to get to the bottom of exactly which herbicide they like, but the stuff that gets used to knock down grass around reflector poles(probably glyphosate), draws them in. They eat the grass, and urinate and defecate on the poles.

There is a definitive connection between selenium and declining pika and marmots at high elevations.

porcupines are the third most frequent visitors to my magnesium licks, next to birds and deer.


----------



## Iron Bear

Pffff!


----------



## troutwhisperer

I was up at East Canyon yesterday just scouting things out with my dog Gizmo. I saw 3 dead ones in the road at diffrent locations. Earlier this summer I hit one coming down the hill going towards Hennifer, didnt stop until I got home. I picked out a couple of quills from my tire,


----------



## Kingfisher

they like glue as well. little buggars litteraly eat through the plywood of snotel shelters. we had to put hardware cloth along the bottom 4 feet to keep them from eating holes in all of them. had one chew completely thru a shelter wall, fall inside and not get out for i dont know how long but the crap inside - that was one heck of a mess.


----------



## gdog

My dog tried to eat one last week while grouse hunting....you could have had all the ones stuck in her face:shock:


----------



## Paul B

Up near the campgrounds at Monte Cristo, I see them on the road just at dark. I assume that means that there are more around. I see at least one every time I go through, which is twice a month. There was a road-killed porcupine up there 2 days ago.


----------



## Brm113

I'm with Paul on this one, I see them up around monte cristo all the time.


----------

